# doubletrack-turnout/joiner



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

enlightened by the multi gauge turnout thread, for my bridge i made a simple joiner for double track. 
just half a 30° crossing and some bent pieces of rail. 

does anybody see a reason, why this should not work? 
(apart from two trains entering the bridge from opposite sides...)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously you can go only one direction, not a true turnout, but how do you get the 4 rails back to 2?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I rode across this one alot at ridge live steamers 7.5" gauge. It stays separated the entire way. 










It allows 2 tracks to occupy the same space, I guess if you can keep the 2 rails from touching in any way you could do it for the sparkys. 

Andrew


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Rails can touch for sparkies, battery sparkies that is.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Obviously you can go only one direction, not a true turnout, but how do you get the 4 rails back to 2?

just by building the same type of joiner for the other side of the bridge too, i think. 

if you can keep the 2 rails from touching in any way you could do it for the sparkys.

that is, why i sacrificed a crossing. for the aislated frog. (i tried to build one myself, but did not succeed) 

ps: that steamer - is it one foot gauge? 
everytime i see some trains of this type, my first thought is: "wanna make one too..." 

Rails can touch for sparkies, battery sparkies that is.


i'm an infidel still, so they shall not touch. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm, what are you using to insulate your frog (or where the rails converge into a V)?


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Gantlet track is used often in Interurban service. Across bridges, no points need be used; it was used for awhile by the New Haven across the Hudson River Bridge at Poughkeepsie. N.Y. But it's wise to let an opposing train get completely off the gantlet track before attempting to use it; just ask the South Bend about what happens if you don't. They had a little pile up not too long ago. 

Interurbans used sort of a gantlet track so their freight cars could clear the high level passenger platforms. A set of points at the ends of the gantlet allowed the tracks to return to single track. Scales also had this feature to keep the engine's weight from destroying the mechanism. 

Art


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty slick.. I like it. Nice job.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

what are you using to insulate your frog 


look below. i used the original aislated frog of a 30° LGB-crossing (and part of the sleepers and rails) 

it is really easy. i used some pliers, an (hand-)ironsaw, a screwdriver, a knife and a file. 
i cut the rails of two R1 curves and the crossing. 
oh, and this time i used a clamp! to hold the two inner rails, while sawing the right angle, to fit in the frog. 
i still have to solder some cables, to connect the inner rails both side of the frog. (the original flat contactstrips broke, when i disarmed the crossing) 

the rest of the mutilated crossing will serve for the joiner at the other end of the bridge. 

Gantlet track 


Gantlet-/Gauntlet- (?) track. that was the name, i could not remember. thanks!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know the engine size, it is not me lol. (Does look 1' to me though) 

I am just using it as an example. I usually bring up a club engine from my local club track to run at ridge (they also have a gauge 1 elevated track so it still relevant ) 


Andrew


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I was just talking to people at the Convention about doing just that. You just saved me a couple of hunderd bucks!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks great! When I was young and penniless, I used to make all kinds of track by cutting and merging other pieces - just like your gantlet.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

thanks. 
if i still count as young depends of the point of view, but pennilessness or anemic purse is a very common disease in third world countries. 
paying about 100$ for one R1 switch plus postage simply is out of my hobby-budget. 
the 300 plus foot of track, i recently could by from a toy importer for a mere 1.10US$ a piece (they were imported in the beginning of the nineties and never sold) did include just one switch, but enough crossings to make ten gauntlet-joiners or switches. 
their main disadvantage, that they are even turning a little sharper than R1 curves, does not hinder my short locos and cars. 
at work, or at the hobby, i am so used to find workarounds for unavaiable things, that i might miss something, if i could get everything premade.


----------

